
Show HN: Artistic Clock - edlerd
https://berlinuhr.com/
======
edlerd
I build this simple clock in vanilla js, css and html. Was amazed the whole
project turned out to be just over 100 lines.

Can you find out how it works without looking at the source?

~~~
umtksa
nope

